# blood red chocolate - red food color only or add black?



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

I only added red and it wasn't enough. I think if you a drop of blue, it will deepen the colour


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

I would add some black. I've done blood red chocolate using Wilton's Candy Melts. They have a cheerful red that looks great with some of their black candy melts mixed in to deepen. I don't have pictures. The other benefit is that they don't have a strong food coloring flavor that you often associate with black or red food colors. It will be more expensive than doing the dye yourself, but they colors are fantastic.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

buy red choc melts


----------



## zalik98 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for tips. It takes weeks to buy and receive things where I live in Africa, so wasn't possible to buy the chocolate melts as suggested, but I'll keep them in mind for next year. This year going to go with a touch of blue and see if I can't get a deep venous blood color.


----------



## Alexarobert (Jan 11, 2016)

I tried cherry red food color on cupcakes last vacation. I was very careful and made sure that I don't overdo it. They didn't taste like food color. I used the brand Horton Spice Mills ( Canada ). I have not tried on bigger cake. I've used that only once.


----------



## PhilSparks (Feb 4, 2016)

Did not try yet.


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

I would probably use gel food color. It can color without "watering down" what you are tinting. WIltons makes a "no taste" red. We us gel colors for all of our icing and cakes and it works very well.


----------

